
Beyond XX and XY: the extraordinary complexity of sex determination - fanf2
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/beyond-xx-and-xy-the-extraordinary-complexity-of-sex-determination/
======
taxicabjesus
I have a friend who met a chimera [1] while playing in her adult softball
league. This person was born with the genitals of both genders. The parents
assigned the wrong gender to their infant, as 'he' always identified as a
'she', and is much happier living as a woman.

On the other hand, my one passenger probably identifies as male because of
adverse childhood experiences (related to growing up in the foster care system
iirc).

Edit: [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimera_(genetics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimera_\(genetics\))

